# Sticky  Volume Conversions



## Xenon

PFury Volume Calculator


----------



## Skeelo

Hah...That is sooo much easier than doing it the old-fashioned way using formulas and a calculator...

Thanks alot Xenon!


----------



## TRomP

to bad we dont use gallons and ínches


----------



## Death in #'s

thats sweet


----------



## Innes

Xenon said:


> PFury Volume Calculator


 you are now my God


----------



## Noe

That is sweet Thank You.....................


----------



## Chad_linden

I don't suppose you can add the script for odd-shaped tanks? (e.g. bow front, hex...)


----------



## BAMBINO

thanx turns out my 150 is actually 160 gals. thanx


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wasnt that always there?


----------



## r0d1mus

Wow... turns out my 30 gallon is actually 28, those liars


----------



## MR.FREEZ

TRomP said:


> to bad we dont use gallons and ínches


 yeah how bout a metric (you guys are crazy) to standard converstion calculators

if i can find it can you add it


----------



## Novato

Sweet! Thank you very much.


----------



## TRomP

I found this calculater page.. mabye it can be of some use









http://www.teaching-english-in-japan.net/conversion/liters


----------



## buette

i found another
http://www.volker-quaschning.de/datserv/us...hner/index.html


----------



## bigredbellyfellor

Xenon said:


> PFury Volume Calculator
> [snapback]148884[/snapback]​


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## Sheppard

wow my 38 is actually a 34....
damn you Big Al's!


----------



## JEARBEAR

Thats cool, never noticed that before.


----------



## King Oscar

r0d1mus said:


> Wow... turns out my 30 gallon is actually 28, those liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]591827[/snapback]​


ya i know


----------



## MLK

found out my tanks 5 gallons less than i thought it was


----------



## boyignoy

I used this formula to calculate the volume of my tank. And it looks exact to me.

formula:

L, W, and H should be in feet.

L x W x H x 7.47 = Volume in U.S. Gallon

You may comment on this formula or suggest a better one.

Please send me a personal message if you have a better formula.

Thanks.









Note:
To get an exact result, you may try to subtract the thickness of the glass and only measure the areas to be filled-in by water.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Wow, my 90 gallon is actually 100 gallons according to the calculator. Thats odd that it was misnamed when I got it.


----------



## B. Rodgers

What is the actual formula to calculate the volume? I have always used teh online calculator, but I'd like to know how to do it off hand!


----------



## sprfunk

Peerahnya said:


> Wow, my 90 gallon is actually 100 gallons according to the calculator. Thats odd that it was misnamed when I got it.


Did you mesure the glass? or just from when the glass met water.

Yea I have a bow, how bout that.


----------



## moron

very, very useful thanks man...


----------



## ChilDawg

B. Rodgers said:


> What is the actual formula to calculate the volume? I have always used teh online calculator, but I'd like to know how to do it off hand!


I know I'm replying to an old post, but it was brought back up and people should have the opportunity to see this. The formula is length times width times height (all in inches) divided by 231 to get U.S. gallons. To get U.K. gallons, divide that number by 1.201, I believe.


----------



## rone

cool thanks for that helpfull formula


----------



## AJerman

By the way, to add my tip to this, just go to google and type what conversion you want.

500 liters in gallons: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=5...G=Google+Search

Works like a charm.


----------



## Pete88

was told my tank was around 65g then 50g and now with the calculater it's 53g...oh well


----------



## Scooby

Link is no longer functioning


----------



## gavinol

Its so nice information...That is sooo much easier than doing it the old-fashioned way using formulas and a calculator...


----------



## gavinol

How i calculate the volume of air??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Length X Width X Hieght = Volume in Units(cubed)


----------



## bigred

you can also put one on your phone as a app.

http://slideme.org/application/aquabuilder... just type it in google. when you get to the web page type in aqaubuilder in the searsh area and it pops up and down load it ot your phone.. it works nice..


----------

